# Frenchy In First stages Of Labour...



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,
My french bulldog is in the first stages of labour and my breed mentor isn't available to physically be here today as it's her sons wedding day, although she said i can call her at any stage but i really don't want to bother them.

Anyway my girl as been pacing around, digging in her bed and panting on and off since around 2am, she sleeps a little and then starts again, this has been a well planned litter and self whelping is very important to me but now it looks like i'm going it alone without my mentor i'm crazy nervous!

I'm worried that i'll miss the signs of something going wrong and not get her to a vet in time....i've read up on these things a lot but now things aren't going to plan my brain is mush.
Any advice on spotting signs of difficulties would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably best to speak to the vet anyway, that way they are aware they may need to be on standby.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She sounds as though she's in the early stages of labour. If she's restless, panting sometimes but napping in between, it's likely she's in labour, but not fully established.

Once labour becomes established, she won't nap but will dig in her bedding, pant and most likely shake/tremble. Watch for her beginning to push, (it will be obvious). If she pushes for twenty minutes with no pup, then you need to speak to your vet.

I would have a word with your vet now, in any case, just to keep him in the picture.


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

That's the vet notified, so it's the waiting game now :/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck javi


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't seen her drink anything today and when i offer her her water bowl she walks away...is this normal?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how is she now, any news.....


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply but with new babies to take care of i've not had a moment to myself 
So unfortunately my girl ended up having an emergency c-section sunday as she was exhausted an unable to progress with her labour.
This was the last thing i wanted as i had every hope for a natural whelping.
She did however give birth to 9 lovely healthy puppies which explains why she wouldn't eat for the last part of her pregnancy, she didn't have room poor girl.
The relief of having mum and babies doing so well is huge and i have to say it's not an experience that i'll be repeating again


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank goodness the pups arrived safely in the end.

Nine is a huge litter for a Frenchie and she may struggle. 

Do you have the necessary kit to supplement, if necessary?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow 9 that's a lot, hope she can cope with them, good luck and would love to see pictures once everything settles down.


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes i'm supplementing them with royal canin puppy milk at the moment and we seem to be doing well with the feeding routine so far, all puppies are gaining weight although we do have a runt, she's tiny but seems healthy thank goodness.
Mum is doing a great job, she's so attentive and can't tear herself away from them for more than a second 
We have 7 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*any updates and pictures,*


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations, wow, that's a big litter. You are going to be very busy.
Glad to hear mum and babies are doing fine. Good luck with them.


----------

